

New York Times needs to fix 200 more paywall glitches - buzzblog
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-01-28/new-york-times-fixes-paywall-glitches-to-balance-free-vs-paid-on-the-web.html

======
wheaties
Attention entrepreneurs, newspapers need a paywall provider like described in
the article. What a wonderful business opportunity for a few years before they
all go through bankruptcy.

